# Radicchio only!



## Larrysmom (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm a new Russian tortoise owner. I've had Larry for 3 weeks now. He is a picky eater. He will NOT eat kale. Picks at collard greens. Loves Radicchio. In fact it's the only thing I can get him to eat now. 

I have read that I need to vary his diet but he refuses to eat anything else. I have tried samplings of cucumber skin, mustard greens, endive, romaine. 

Is it ok that he eats so much radicchio? Should I withhold food and "make " home eat something else? 

Thanks for any guidance


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2017)

It's really not a good idea for them to just eat only one food item. Buy a couple different things including the radicchio and cut it up small, then mix it all together. Only put a small amount of the radicchio. If he doesn't eat, then he doesn't eat. Don't give in. They won't starve themselves.

Also, try giving him some edible weeds. This is a good time to find lots of things growing outside - miner's lettuce, prickly sow thistle, mallow, etc.


----------



## Larrysmom (Feb 14, 2017)

Ok thank you!


----------



## dmmj (Feb 14, 2017)

does any of your local grocery stores sell dandelions? Those are a favorite of Russians.


----------



## Larrysmom (Feb 14, 2017)

Unfortunately no. But they'll be growing in my yard soon


----------



## RosemaryDW (Feb 14, 2017)

On the positive side, radicchio isn't the worst thing he could have chosen to eat!

Yvonne is right, he won't starve himself. 

Are you near any Asian or Hispanic grocery stories? Asian stores often carry dandelions, sometimes "red" dandelions. Hispanic groceries sell cactus pads, which your tortoise might like. (Or hate, they are so stubborn!)


----------



## Larrysmom (Feb 14, 2017)

RosemaryDW said:


> On the positive side, radicchio isn't the worst thing he could have chosen to eat!
> 
> Yvonne is right, he won't starve himself.
> 
> Are you near any Asian or Hispanic grocery stories? Asian stores often carry dandelions, sometimes "red" dandelions. Hispanic groceries sell cactus pads, which your tortoise might like. (Or hate, they are so stubborn!)


I am. I'll have a ok! 


RosemaryDW said:


> On the positive side, radicchio isn't the worst thing he could have chosen to eat!
> 
> Yvonne is right, he won't starve himself.
> 
> Are you near any Asian or Hispanic grocery stories? Asian stores often carry dandelions, sometimes "red" dandelions. Hispanic groceries sell cactus pads, which your tortoise might like. (Or hate, they are so stubborn!)


I


RosemaryDW said:


> On the positive side, radicchio isn't the worst thing he could have chosen to eat!
> 
> Yvonne is right, he won't starve himself.
> 
> Are you near any Asian or Hispanic grocery stories? Asian stores often carry dandelions, sometimes "red" dandelions. Hispanic groceries sell cactus pads, which your tortoise might like. (Or hate, they are so stubborn!)


 am. I'll have a look!


----------



## Larrysmom (Feb 14, 2017)

I am and I will hav a. Look!


----------



## thefalconwizard (Feb 15, 2017)

I would recommend the florette salad as it includes radicchio, lamb's lettuce and frisée. Most tortoises favour the radicchio like my tort does. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Larrysmom (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll give a try! Thanks


----------



## SkiMamaRN (Mar 15, 2021)

Larrysmom said:


> I'm a new Russian tortoise owner. I've had Larry for 3 weeks now. He is a picky eater. He will NOT eat kale. Picks at collard greens. Loves Radicchio. In fact it's the only thing I can get him to eat now.
> 
> I have read that I need to vary his diet but he refuses to eat anything else. I have tried samplings of cucumber skin, mustard greens, endive, romaine.
> 
> ...


How is Larry doing now with mixing it up? Ours love raddichio too


----------

